# Divine Poodles?



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

So I will be likely getting a standard poodle female from Divine Poodles, a breeder named Denise. We've been in touch for a while and I'm looking forward to one of her pups, she's been absolutely lovely and very chatty and friendly. Does anyone here have a Divine Poodles pup? Or can you tell me your experience with her? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know many breeders names by heart or anything, but since nobody has responded yet. What we hear a lot about here at poodleforum is health testing. That is one of the most important things, that a reputable breeder does. And they are specific tests not just a "vet check, that says the dog is fine" they test their dogs hips for instance and rate "good" ... "Excellent" before breeding..... 

I hope other PF members will explain better  and u may already know this. But in case you don't, (I didn't know when this when I first started thinking about getting a dog) it's good info to know  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RufflySpeaking (Jan 7, 2014)

If this is the Divine in California, from her website she looks good or excellent. Health testing done, she's a show breeder, dogs look happy and clean.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Lou said:


> I don't know many breeders names by heart or anything, but since nobody has responded yet. What we hear a lot about here at poodleforum is health testing. That is one of the most important things, that a reputable breeder does. And they are specific tests not just a "vet check, that says the dog is fine" they test their dogs hips for instance and rate "good" ... "Excellent" before breeding.....
> 
> I hope other PF members will explain better  and u may already know this. But in case you don't, (I didn't know when this when I first started thinking about getting a dog) it's good info to know
> 
> ...


Thank you Lou for your response! I do know about health testing OFA etc. it was a must for me in finding a breeder.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

RufflySpeaking said:


> If this is the Divine in California, from her website she looks good or excellent. Health testing done, she's a show breeder, dogs look happy and clean.


It is Divine in Cali, I asked because I have been in talks for a pup for her upcoming litter for a while and I had more questions for the breeder or anyone with experience with her. I guess she changed her mind or something I'm not sure but I haven't heard from her in about a month and we were chatting every few days for a while I really liked her dogs and she seemed happy with me as well, I do hope she is alright no one has returned my calls since late January/early february I guess I'm starting my search again. Sigh...


----------



## pattijo (Aug 11, 2013)

*Divine Poodles*

Denise is great. Her Standard Poodles have wonderful temperments. I have a beautiful girl who is a little over a year old. Would definitely recommend her to anyone looking for a Standard Poodle.


----------



## pattijo (Aug 11, 2013)

*Divine Poodles*

P.S. She was recommended to me from breeders up in the bay area as no one had a litter when I was looking. She used to be from Santa Cruz but relocated to Oceanside. Also, a trainer up here owns 2 beautiful male standards from Denise and both her dogs and mine have the same dad. She is a busy gal... but I talked with her the same week and drove down to pick up the pup all within 7 days.....


----------

